# Is Milwaukee Fuel worth the money?



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

So my hammer drill died a few days ago and I am going to start the painful change over to another brand of power tools.

I am going with the Milwaukee is the Fuel worth the extra dough?

I do mostly resi, some commercial if that makes a difference???


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Auselect said:


> So my hammer drill died a few days ago and I am going to start the painful change over to another brand of power tools.
> 
> I am going with the Milwaukee is the Fuel worth the extra dough?
> 
> I do mostly resi, some commercial if that makes a difference???


Is it extra dough? Shouldn't be that much more expensive than Makita, DeWalt, Bosch or any of the like?


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Honestly I would go makita if you haven't already started the Milwaukee buying already. Their tools may not be as flashy or powerful but I really believe them to
Be MUCH more durable


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

mikestew said:


> Honestly I would go makita if you haven't already started the Milwaukee buying already. Their tools may not be as flashy or powerful but I really believe them to
> Be MUCH more durable


I just know the local stores have great stock of Milwaukee, not so much of the Makita.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

chewy said:


> Is it extra dough? Shouldn't be that much more expensive than Makita, DeWalt, Bosch or any of the like?


Compared to the regular Milwaukee stuff, it's about $50 more a tool


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It's worth it! I've got the Fuel 18 volt impact and the Fuel 12 volt impact and I'm lovin em. Actually, after I got the 12 volt I don't use my 18 volt as much anymore. I've heard of problems with the chucks on the Fuel 18 volt drills but don't have experience with them. It just depends how hard you're going to use them. We're pretty hard on our tools so I prefer Milwaukee for durability.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love mine. The hammer drill works pretty well, not as good as a rotary hammer but good for a few plastic anchors, better than previous versions. For a small bath remodel its not worth dragging the hole hawg out. Guy working with me brought out the right angle drill version and drilled the whole living room no problem.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, it is worth it. I have used Milwaukee for the past 20 years and I will use nothing else. The Fuel line can take a beating. I have the 18V Hammer and I have no problems drilling into tilt walls. Although I mainly use my 12V impact and screw gun. When it comes to roughing in I only break out my 18V when I have to use tapcons or drop in anchors.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikestew said:


> Honestly I would go makita if you haven't already started the Milwaukee buying already. Their tools may not be as flashy or powerful but I really believe them to
> Be MUCH more durable


Batteries don't seem to be more durable, 2000 charges then thats it if they don't fail beforehand.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

All these 12-18 volt tools are the same **** with different colors except Ryobi which is the crap leader.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Regardless, they've come a long way. That 18v fuel will about snap your wrist if you don't pay attention. Much better than the last incarnation. The m12 is great too.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I remember when everything was 120 volts so I'm not complaining.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I remember when everything was 120 volts so I'm not complaining.


You used to install flat head wood screws by hand :laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Not too off topic, but I was thinking of trading my Ford in for A Chevy.

Thoughts?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Answer to the OP: Yes.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Bosch is good. Hilti is Cadillac. Even the bits last longer


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hilti cordless tools are absolute junk. 
I prefer the new milwakee stuff. I had dewalt forever, then I drone two drills within a month of each other. So I shelved the dewalts and grabbed a milwakee kit off toolup.com. been with that kit for 3 years strong


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> Hilti cordless tools are absolute junk.
> I prefer the new milwakee stuff.


Sorry to hear that. I have only ever used Hilti corded. Milwaukee has always made good stuff, but I find the new little 18V batteries do not last very long.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

NacBooster29 said:


> Hilti cordless tools are absolute junk.
> I prefer the new milwakee stuff. I had dewalt forever, then I drone two drills within a month of each other. So I shelved the dewalts and grabbed a milwakee kit off toolup.com. been with that kit for 3 years strong


Exactly!!!

I was a die hard dewalt fan for many years,but when my dewalt drill that I beat the **** out of ten hours a day for ten years finally **** the bed I bought another one.

It didn't last two months. I then switched to Milwaukee and never looked back. Dewalt used to be good but not any more.


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

get a brace, sharpen the bit


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Milwaukee, and Chevy.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

chewy said:


> Batteries don't seem to be more durable, 2000 charges then thats it if they don't fail beforehand.


yep. i've got milwualkee for most everything,
'cause they make most everything, but the batteries suck.

festool has ungodly good batteries. i can put a 1 3/8" selfeed bit
with a 24" extension on it, and it works as good as a corded hole
shooter.

two batteries is all you need. they charge faster than you can run
them down, in my experience.

http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/cordless-drills/t-183-lithium-ion-cordless-drill-set-564397

i chucked that up against the dewalt 36 volt, and it spun the 36 volt
backwards, with smoke coming from the dewalt. strongest battery
drill there is. 3 phase AC motor with a vfd running off an inverter.
torque sensitive vfd, not a ratchet pos. stops to the same torque 
regardless of battery charge.

they compared it against the lastest competition, and the festool
drives 900+ 1 1/2" drywall screws... next best is about 400.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> yep. i've got milwualkee for most everything,
> 'cause they make most everything, but the batteries suck.
> 
> festool has ungodly good batteries. i can put a 1 3/8" selfeed bit
> ...


Im trying to save money up stop talking about Festool, haha.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I have fuel and non fuel and i love the fuel line.

Wouldnt buy anything else at this point. I sold all my Makita LXT to go just milwaukee m12. I like makita lxt, but found the tools too big to carry all of them around. M12 is powerful and small, so i can carry all the tools i need in one bag.

Highly recommend fuel.mthough there have been complaints of fuel being too powerful.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Not too off topic, but I was thinking of trading my Ford in for A Chevy.
> 
> Thoughts?



That will be the best move you'll ever made as long as it is black..:thumbup:


You still off the Cigarettes?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Milwaukee Fuel drill is like a cheap sports car. All that horsepower is useless after the wheels fall off.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> A Milwaukee Fuel drill is like a cheap sports car. All that horsepower is useless after the wheels fall off.


Did the wheels fall off of yours? I've had good luck with my Milwaukee tools even though I'm abusive with them. What kind of problems did you have with yours?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> Did the wheels fall off of yours? I've had good luck with my Milwaukee tools even though I'm abusive with them. What kind of problems did you have with yours?


Fuel Drill - faulty chuck
M12 driver - faulty switch
M12 Hackzall - faulty switch
Subscanner - does not sense metal

All less than a year old.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You used to install flat head wood screws by hand :laughing:


Or one of the cordless drills!


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That will be the best move you'll ever made as long as it is black..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> You still off the Cigarettes?


Haven't had a cig. since Oct. 25, 2011 thanks to you.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Haven't had a cig. since Oct. 25, 2011 thanks to you.:thumbup:


Good man..:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Haven't had a cig. since Oct. 25, 2011 thanks to you.:thumbup:


Good job Jeff.
Its been 4 years come July for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

chewy said:


> Im trying to save money up stop talking about Festool, haha.


i am talking about saving money. after i spent about $500 on
milwualkee batteries in one year, replacing batteries that
were not all that old.... i got a bit annoyed.

that festool drill kit replaced every drill i own. i don't carry 
around the 3 bay charger, and half a dozen batteries, 4 of
which won't hold a charge worth a crap. i kept the 3 bay
charger, and the best of the batteries, and tossed the rest.
i still have a roto hammer and impact wrench that use those
batteries, and i keep them for that.

i have a bunch of M tools that use the 12 volt system, and by
and large, they are ok. the PVC cutter never was right, and
was replaced under warranty. the rabbit gun works ok, but
isn't as good a design as burndy, and won't last all that long.
it's also 20% of the price of a cheap burndy. you get what
you pay for. cutting 500 mcm copper, it won't cut square,
and walks.

the little m 12 bandsaw is awesome.

the thing i really don't like is the hyper speed planned obsolescence
dance on everything they make.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> the thing i really don't like is the hyper speed planned obsolescence
> dance on everything they make.



what?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Recently changed to DeWalt 20 volt lithium series,brushless impact,hammer drill,orbital jig saw,and LED trouble light. The batteries last forever,super torque,and charge quick. The trouble light is the best I've ever used,it's really outstanding! Purchased everything on E-Bay for a lot less then retail.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I had the V18 lithium lineup and was constantly fighting them to warranty the batteries. I have 10 year old tools that still work fine, the batteries are junk though.

Bought the biggest Fuel drill and impact 2 weeks ago. The drill is a BEAST and the batteries last forever. The impact is lighter and works okay, but my old V18 one eats it alive. The trigger is also finicky and if you so much as touch the direction switch the trigger won't pull. Not great for confined spaces. For $550 I am indifferent.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Fuel Drill - faulty chuck
> M12 driver - faulty switch
> M12 Hackzall - faulty switch
> Subscanner - does not sense metal
> ...


Must be a Canadian thing.....
M12 driver - no problem
M12 Fuel impact driver - no problem
M12 multi tool - no problem
M12 shear - worked even better with the Red Lithiums
M12 tubing cutter - no problem
M12 hackzall - no problem
m12 impact driver - no problem
M18 impact driver - worked on under warranty
M18 metal saw - no problem
M18 grinder - no problem
M18 fuel impact driver - no problem
The only batteries I've had go bad were the M12's that came out before the Red Lithiums and they had some years on them! I had some trouble with the 24 volt lithium when they were new.


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

I have two of my tucks running all dewalt 18v, and one all milwalkee fuel 18v, I think milwalkee is the better of the two. Although the milwalkee right angle Model#: MILN2615-20 is horrendous compared to its dewalt counter part, trying to drill a 7/8 hole in a stud with a short nail eater bit is impossible, the overload light just comes on and drill shuts off, whereas the dewalt will drill it all day.... Also the fact that the milwalkee cordless/corded vacuum and radio cannot charge batteries really sucks too... The milwalkees are lighter, and have much more power.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

99cents said:


> Fuel Drill - faulty chuck
> M12 driver - faulty switch
> M12 Hackzall - faulty switch
> Subscanner - does not sense metal
> ...


I had the same issue with the M18 fuel hammerdrill chuck. Though I was on a big job where they only had the drill/driver. Those chucks held up just fine.

I've since replaced my hammerdrill chuck with the drill/driver chuck and have had no issues. Cost me about 30 bucks with shipping though.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Fuels are great, for the rebuild shops. Just like every "new" and "greatest" line that Milwaukee comes out with ever 3 years. V series-junk, m series-junk, "red lithium batts-junk, fuel-junk. Reminds me of gm with the all hype no delivery approach. I can see why Milwaukee lovers also seem to be GM lovers too.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ewcelectric said:


> Fuels are great, for the rebuild shops. Just like every "new" and "greatest" line that Milwaukee comes out with ever 3 years. V series-junk, m series-junk, "red lithium batts-junk, fuel-junk. Reminds me of gm with the all hype no delivery approach. I can see why Milwaukee lovers also seem to be GM lovers too.


What's the matter? Do the lithium batteries give you trouble up there on the permafrost? I drive a Government Motors but I'm actually a Ford man. How do your Rigid tools stand the cold weather? :laughing::laughing: Milwaukee must send it's junk up to Canaduh eh?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe we have had bad luck with Milwaukee also;

Burnt clutch on Hammer Drill 3x
Bad batteris 2x
Sawzall trigger 1x

On my Bosch, nothing wrong.
On my DeWalt, nothing wrong.

I won't buy Milwaukee again, a lot of the guys I speak with have the same issues, especially with the hammer drills and batteries. I am the only one to have a trigger go out on the sawzall.


----------



## MECH(A)NIX13 (Jun 4, 2021)

Well if you take care of your **** decently and arent doing ignorant stuff like tossing it in back of the truck and letting it get stepped on by your dog or leaving your batteries in the cold is there a new Milwaukee will replace them no problem but I've never had a new Milwaukee tool break on me they've been killing it with the promotions buy one get one free deals I think they're top of the line the only place they're really choking in is these plastic packout kits there passing off as tool boxes They would be be selling a lot more of them if they were metal but the same design I know you're supposed to be able to carry them around job to job but either way that plastic is not going to cut it but it is not Milwaukee a great company and if something breaks on you they'll replace it or fix it with no charge to you


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Punctuation, new thing people use now.

And paragraphs.

And the thread is 8 years old.


----------

